# Bessacarr E460 bed slats



## Tinker99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Been trying to get these replaced under warranty for 10 months from Discover at York. Been sent the wrong parts twice. Help!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tinker99,
Can you email me [email protected] with yours and your van details so I can investigate this for you,
Thanks
Andy


----------

